# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  My Deck Project

## PhantomMan

Hi all - 
This is my 1st serious project, and what better to start then a merbau deck for our new home (what better way then to depreciate it's value  :Doh: ). 
Seriously though, i thought I'd share my project with people that care to follow along.  I'm not in anyway experienced, and being in IT (computers) some say that's where i should stay.  Nevertheless, i am keen to push ahead and try this myself. 
I may have omitted points along the way, but will try to explain all the steps that I'm going through, and are happy to here comments, advise etc as i go.   
I'm doing this myself mainly due to the cost.  The quote i got was for around $2600 and the guy was not certified (hmmm!).  Like most people buying new homes at the moment, every cents goes on the mortgage and everything else has to start as DIY.  The other reason is that i figure if i royally stuff this up, all i'm out is the cost of timber.  This makes it fairly low risk. 
Also, i want to start out thanking everyone that has advised and helped me to date, and those that i'm sure will help throughout this project (both on these forums and in my local area). 
Cheers
PhantomMan  :Biggrin:

----------


## PhantomMan

Being from an IT project management background i tend to over engineer things.  Like a few other posts i've read, i'm happy to over-build this first time around to ensure it won't fall apart. 
Part-1 of the deck is the landing area at the top adjacent to the front door.  I'm using treated pine frame with Merbau deck. 
Posts: 90x90 (H4)
Bearers: 190x45 (F5) 
Joists: 90x45 secured with joist hangers (F5)
Merbau decking: 90x19 
Local council allows decks less than 1-meter high, less than 3 sq/m in area, and free standing do not need approval.  I'm building 2 decks, one @ 1.8 m2 and the other at 3.4 m2.  They will meet very close, but not attached to each other. 
This is the area before starting the desk; http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...7/MyDeck/1.jpg http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...7/MyDeck/3.jpg 
On the part-1 of the deck i have taken care not to breach the termi-mesh, but did not leave a gap to be able to inspect.  I think i'll need to cut the deck planks back a little.. I'm not sure if that's a legal requirement, but i haven't actually breached the termite sheet.  If anyone knows, please let me know.. 
Joists are at 350mm centres, and secured by joist hangers.  I then used 7g x 50mm stainless screws, drilling pilot holes throughout. (broke 2 x 3mm drill bits doing this - not sure why!). 
From the pictures you might notice that i forgot to take pix of the inbetween steps  :Cry: .  I got really engrossed in the project and just forgot - sorry but i'll remember for the rest of the deck... 
For the decking, i used 3mm gap between the decking.  From what i can tell this is just personal preferrence - these were the width of the nails i had.  I had to alter the gap a little as i got close to the end, but it's hard to notice that the gaps are not all the same. 
This is the end product of stage-1; http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...7/MyDeck/6.jpg http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...7/MyDeck/5.jpg http://i237.photobucket.com/albums/f...7/MyDeck/7.jpg 
I won't seal/oil until i finish the whole deck, and get some advice on the best product to use.  I have planned the lower part of the deck, and will start that tomorrow.   
More later -
PhantomMan... :Biggrin:

----------


## Uncle Bob

Looking very nice so far!

----------


## Townsville Lad

Like the deck....  I recently completed one around our spa. Very time consuming shaping each board to take the shape of the brick capping but looks nice. 
Unlike yours I turned the boards ribbed side up. This adds visual appeal and safety.  Some poo pooed the idea but too bad! looks nice over the  total area. 
I let the finish go for about 6 weeks with  hosing off every three days so as to leach out the timber blood. Afterwards I scrubbed with a anti fungal wash then applied a one step finish. It was waterbased and recommended for two years between repainting.  We have had a good deal of rain this year  and blistering sun and it has stood up so far. Product is Intergrain UltraDeck.The trick though is to remove all the leachings. Be carefull of the cement as it will stain and will not come out.

----------

